# Funeral



## Bro Book (May 30, 2018)

Greetings Brothers, I am WM Booker Mckinstry ( Bro Book ) of Excelsior #43 out of Pensacola Florida, working under the protection of the MWUGL of Florida. I have a PM, who's sister passed on the the South side of Chicago, funeral is Saturday, I thought it would warm his heart to see some Brothers.  Anyone on this site from that area Halsted Street?

Sent from my RCT6973W43 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (May 31, 2018)

That's actually a good idea. Good show of support.


----------



## Bloke (May 31, 2018)

We always go to these.. its typical to see half my mother lodge turn up, sadly at my other lodge, we only get a handful, but regardless, I am there in spirit. 

Sorry for our Brother's loss.


----------



## Glen Cook (May 31, 2018)

Bro Book said:


> Greetings Brothers, I am WM Booker Mckinstry ( Bro Book ) of Excelsior #43 out of Pensacola Florida, working under the protection of the MWUGL of Florida. I have a PM, who's sister passed on the the South side of Chicago, funeral is Saturday, I thought it would warm his heart to see some Brothers.  Anyone on this site from that area Halsted Street?
> 
> Sent from my RCT6973W43 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Ahh, don’t  arrive till Monday or would do.
Condolences to the family.


----------

